# Children's Bibles



## ClayPot (Aug 3, 2009)

Are there any good children's bibles that don't depict images of Christ?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 3, 2009)

Catherine Vos Children's Story Bible, BANNER OF TRUTH's 3 volume edition. 

Or do you mean.... Children's NIV or something like that?


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 3, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> Catherine Vos Children's Story Bible, BANNER OF TRUTH's 3 volume edition.
> 
> Or do you mean.... Children's NIV or something like that?



No, I mean something along the lines of like what you suggested. Though I hear the NiRV (the children's NIV essentially) isn't too bad.


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 3, 2009)

The Jesus Storybook Bible is fantastic, but unfortunately, I'm fairly certain that there are images of Christ.


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Catherine Vos Children's Story Bible, BANNER OF TRUTH's 3 volume edition.
> ...



The cover (at least on amazon) appears to be a violation of the 2nd commandment. I wonder why Banner of Truth would do that since so many of there constituents are reformed?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 3, 2009)

The Veggietales NIV Bible that my daughter has (it was a gift from Grandma) actually is quite sparse in 2nd Commandment violations. Nothing a a little delicate use of a ballpoint pen could not take care of...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 4, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



There are no images of Jesus. I just pulled it off of the shelf: 

Volume 1 cover: 
Moses and Aaron telling all families to take a lamb (Ex 12)
Volume 2 cover: 
Philistines fighting through a storm (I Sam 7)
Volume 3 cover: 
Roman guards in Gethsemane (Mt 26)

I went through the entire NT and there is not one picture of Jesus. (There are no other pictures of any of the Triune God). 

NOTE: THE EERDMANS EDITION HAS IMAGES OF Christ, but not the Banner edition. 

As for children's bibles- My children understand the ESV quite well and they are very young. I would get them ESV children's bibles, but there are pictures of Jesus and Crossway has informed me that they are not planning on making one without images of Christ. There is also a "Children's KJV, which is the Jay Green English translation (Can't remember what it is called exactly). That does not have pictures of Christ, and has other pictures for kids. They are only pencil drawings though- nothing as fancy as Backwood's Vegetables Bible.


----------



## Edelfäule (Aug 4, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> Catherine Vos Children's Story Bible, BANNER OF TRUTH's 3 volume edition.



What age groups would you recommend these for?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 4, 2009)

Edelfäule said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Catherine Vos Children's Story Bible, BANNER OF TRUTH's 3 volume edition.
> ...



My oldest is almost 6. Vos (the wife of G. and mother of J.G.) does a wonderful job being faithful to the text and also gives her Scripture references above each 'story'. 

I am sure that ages 3-10 would benefit, but I like them too! :LOL:


----------



## Edelfäule (Aug 4, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> Edelfäule said:
> 
> 
> > nleshelman said:
> ...



Thanks. I'd been looking at the Crossway Bible as well until I noticed the pictures.

Now to choose between Vos and de Vries... both look good.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 4, 2009)

There is one here for 6.99. You can get both with that price!


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 4, 2009)

Reformation Heritage Books publishes this bible for children.







The Children's King James Bible - Reformation Heritage Books



> *Publisher's Description: *The Children’s ‘King James’ Bible brings the majesty and faithfulness of the King James Version to the level of children. The wording of the unsurpassed King James Version has been adjusted to suit a fourth grader’s comprehension. Because it follows the King James Version so closely, The Children’s ‘King James’ Bible should allow a child to transition easily to the King James Version within a few years.
> 
> The Children’s ‘King James’ Bible is faithful to the Received Text of the Holy Scriptures in the original languages. It is a formal, word-for-word translation, using both paragraphs and versification, with no paraphrased material or rewritten sentences. We pray that this reprint will help children understand God’s Word better.
> 
> Dear children, you cannot read the Bible too much. Only the Bible, with God’s help, can give you what you need to live for God now in true happiness, and to spend eternity with Him. Read the Bible and pray about what you read. Pray for grace to love the Bible, to believe what it says, and to live by what it teaches. May God be close to you as you search the Scriptures, showing you how sinful you are, and how much you need the gift of salvation, leading you to Jesus Christ who loves to save sinners, and planting in you the desire to live for Him all your days.


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 4, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> jpfrench81 said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



Thanks for the detailed work! The edition on Amazon is the Eerdmans edition, hence the "picture" of Christ on the cover. I'm glad the BoT edition doesn't feel the need to have pictures of Christ.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 4, 2009)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Reformation Heritage Books publishes this bible for children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the exact one that I was thinking of.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 4, 2009)

There's also "Bible Stories for Our Little Ones" by W.G. Van De Hulst. It is a translation from "_Bijbelse vertellingen voor onze kleintjes_", and has zero images of Christ in it, while having quite simple language. It is published by Inheritance Publications and was translated by a woman we go to church with (Paulina Bootsma). It's awesome.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 4, 2009)

With our daughter we read to her from our Bibles. When she learned to read, and she did early, she would sit next to us and read from our Bibles. When she turned seven I bought her a Bible of her own- an NASB update. She has never had a problem reading it. At time she was challenged, but she could always come to us with those challenges. Now, at the age of 13 her reading level is off the charts. She has no problem with any English translation of the Scriptures from the KJV, NASB, ESV, Geneva (original typeface), even Wycliffe.

I'm sort of curious. When did Children's Bibles become the norm. I know in the past there were booklets of Scriptures for children. But, they came from a standard translation.


----------

